# Holland Village vs Harbourfront area



## ilovedesign (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All,
We are fairly new to Singapore with my husband and small dog and torn between two condos -one at Holland village/Farrer Rd, the other at the Harbourfront area... both are same proximity to work and rent differs by $200 SGD... may I ask for any thoughts or recommendations on which area is ideal for a young family?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## pichuya (Mar 14, 2013)

Can I ask if you guys are driving?


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd go for Holland Village. I lived in the perl at mount faber for 2 years and there is nothing around there other than vivo city and that gets boring v quickly.


----------



## ilovedesign (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you both for your responses. We are not driving and will be dependant on mrt and bus that is why Pearl is the convenient option - is kinda easily access by everything. The problem at The levelz- there is no greenery for our dog. At the levelz we are one stop away from Holland village and we like the unit better. We are home bodies and only go out special occasions. That is why we cannot decide


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

walking up mount faber is nice but not a great deal of space to let the dog run around. Are dogs allowed in the botanical gardens? the levelz is pretty close to that.

btw, although the pearl looks close to the mtr, its not. its a good 15 mins iirc - I was covered in sweat every day by the time I got there  But if you can handle the heat better than me there is a nice walk around the back of the pearl to the mtr which is nice and relaxing on a morning. 

its also v easy to get a cab outside the pearl - I never waited moe than a few mins. I would still go for the levelz tho - much better area.


----------



## ilovedesign (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you!! I will let my husband know. We walked around both area during the day and night. We did find the walk behind the pearl nice. My husband will get home in the evening and most likely use a cab... we probably go around to Holland village tonight to make final decision. You've been very helpful. Thank you!


----------

